# Rolex Emperor Fountain Pen



## wizard (Dec 18, 2011)

Made it this A.M. Haven't turned or posted much lately..I think one pen in the last two months....LOL..thought I'd forgot how to. Started out making a kitless this A.M. which didn't go so well and will go back to later today. So I thought I would take a break and get my confidence back.  So, I went back to a kit and let Gary (CaptG) do all the work. It's one of his amazing watch blanks on an Emperor Fountain Pen. Thanks Gary!!! Hope you guys like it. Comments welcome but most all thanks for just looking. Doc


----------



## Richard Gibson (Dec 18, 2011)

Just like you Doc, absolutely classy. Beautiful as always. Love the match of kit and blank.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 18, 2011)

GULP. That is a pretty impressive pen, Doc you did a nice job of turning Garys blank and what a great pen to put a Rolex blank on.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 18, 2011)

SOOOOOOOO envious!!!! Awesome work, as usual! I'd been wondering what you were up to.


----------



## DSallee (Dec 18, 2011)

WOW!! Awesome work Doc! Love the look and how it goes well with the Emperor kit! 

I'm gonna have to get me a few of those blanks!


----------



## renowb (Dec 18, 2011)

OOOOOOH That is nice! Doc, you did good! And so did Gary! Beautiful pen!


----------



## steeler fan1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Great looking peice of art. Kit and blank are a perfect match and as always workmanship is top notch.

Carl


----------



## MarkD (Dec 18, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 18, 2011)

Good to have the Doctor back in the house. The Gold face of the Rolex and the gold of the Emperor, stunningly matched.


----------



## socdad (Dec 18, 2011)

A great example of ‘Pocket Jewelry’ …


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 18, 2011)

Beautiful Doc!!! Glad that you finally got some relaxing AM time!


----------



## EarlD (Dec 18, 2011)

Doc that just looks fantastic!  Great combination.


----------



## TurningPoint (Dec 18, 2011)

*Wow!*

Very nicely done! You're the specialist, Doc!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Dec 18, 2011)

Super blank........ great pen


----------



## PenPal (Dec 18, 2011)

Whats up Doc,

Always wanted to say that Bugs Bunny line to you as I grew up listening to it.

It is with immense pleasure to me to share Gary,s vision and composition in this casting, I think from memory the first using the cronometer date ring this way and the meshing above and below the Rolex face. I echo the remark black and Gold adding beautiful to behold. Unlike you a quarter after six suits me to rise in the morning Wilma prefers to get up at 5 am. She is home from her 3 hr Oncology major op and its my turn to control domestic things for a couple of months (my pleasure) after 56 1/2 yrs of marriage the longest spell for me barefoot in the kitchen, we get the complete diagnosis this week later on.

You know I may never make a kit such as this one however the whole concept is enrichened by this choice. Like the Emporers Clothes it is always in the eye of the beholder and without a scrap of bias or predudice most fitting collaboration Gary/ Doc. It gave me a shiver down my spine as I viewed each picture revealing but wait there is more to this creation every twist and turn open and closed.

Great to see you on board again keep them coming guys.

All the best for the festive season to you both and yours for a happy life.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Now that's one heck of a way to come back after two months!!!  WOW


----------



## witz1976 (Dec 18, 2011)

Fantastic work there Doc!  That is by far, spectacular!


----------



## Stevej72 (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow!  Doc, that is an awesome pen!  Would love to get one of those blanks.


----------



## U-Turn (Dec 18, 2011)

Got the same blank from Gary. Have not had time to turn it yet but you have excited me and I will ge tit done this week. Have done a couple of his in the past and they are exquisite. You did a great job.


----------



## Younka (Dec 18, 2011)

Very nice job!!


----------



## hewunch (Dec 18, 2011)

Doc, that one is over the top nice! Great work!


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 18, 2011)

amazing turner get a great blank.


----------



## eldee (Dec 18, 2011)

Fantastic pen!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 18, 2011)

I can't think of enough adjatives for that pen. Awesome.


----------



## wizard (Dec 19, 2011)

Richard Gibson said:


> Just like you Doc, absolutely classy.  Beautiful as always. Love the match of kit and blank.


 
         Richard, Thank you!!



bitshird said:


> GULP. That is a pretty impressive pen, Doc you  did a nice job of turning Garys blank and what a great pen to put a  Rolex blank on.


 
        Ken, Thanks, but Gary did most of the work!



Drstrangefart said:


> SOOOOOOOO envious!!!! Awesome work, as usual! I'd been wondering what you were up to.


 
       Allan, Thanks! Been a bit overwhelmed with work..lol..took a little break.



DSallee said:


> WOW!! Awesome work Doc! Love the look and how it goes well with the Emperor kit!
> 
> I'm gonna have to get me a few of those blanks!


 
      Dave, Thanks! Gary's blanks are incredible!



renowb said:


> OOOOOOH That is nice! Doc, you did good! And so did Gary! Beautiful pen!


 
     Bill, Thanks so much but Gary did most of the work with his out of this world blank.



steeler fan1 said:


> Great looking peice of art. Kit and blank  are a perfect match and as always workmanship is top notch.
> 
> Carl


 
    Thank You!!



MarkD said:


> Absolutely Beautiful!


 
   Mark, Thanks so much!



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Good to have the Doctor back in the house. The  Gold face of the Rolex and the gold of the Emperor, stunningly  matched.


 
  Roy, Thanks so much..it's good to be back. 



socdad said:


> A great example of ‘Pocket Jewelry’ …


 
 Jeff, Thank You!



PR_Princess said:


> Beautiful Doc!!! Glad that you finally got some relaxing AM time!



Dawn, Thanks so much..LOL.. Finally did get some AM time for myself...and hoping it stays that way...Again, Thanks!



EarlD said:


> Doc that just looks fantastic!  Great combination.



Earl, Thank You!!


----------



## wizard (Dec 19, 2011)

TurningPoint said:


> Very nicely done! You're the specialist, Doc!


 
          Chip, Thanks so much!



OLDMAN5050 said:


> Super blank........ great pen


 
         David, Thank You!



pwhay said:


> Whats up Doc,
> 
> Always wanted to say that Bugs Bunny line to you as I grew up listening to it.
> 
> ...


 
        Peter, Thanks so much!! Your eloquence is unequaled! Have a safe and wonderful holiday season.



wiset1 said:


> Now that's one heck of a way to come back after two months!!!  WOW


 
       Tim. Thanks so much! Your segmenting work is stellar!!



witz1976 said:


> Fantastic work there Doc!  That is by far, spectacular!


 
      Dan, Thank You!



Stevej72 said:


> Wow!  Doc, that is an awesome pen!  Would love to get one of those blanks.


 
     Steve, Thank You! That blank from Gary makes that pen.



U-Turn said:


> Got the same blank from Gary. Have not had time to  turn it yet but you have excited me and I will ge tit done this week.  Have done a couple of his in the past and they are exquisite. You did a  great job.


 
    Bill, Thank You!!



Younka said:


> Very nice job!!


 
   Thanks!



hewunch said:


> Doc, that one is over the top nice! Great work!


 
  Hans, Thanks so much!!



firewhatfire said:


> amazing turner get a great blank.


 
 Phil, Thank You!!



eldee said:


> Fantastic pen!



Lawrence, Thanks!



Jim15 said:


> I can't think of enough adjatives for that pen. Awesome.



Jim, Thanks so much!


----------



## ragz (Dec 19, 2011)

Great pen! 

Does Gary sell these blanks somewhere or by request?


----------



## wizard (Dec 19, 2011)

ragz said:


> Great pen!
> 
> Does Gary sell these blanks somewhere or by request?



Bill, Thank You!! Just P.M. Gary (CaptG) and he will fix you up!!! Doc


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 19, 2011)

I've been there with the overwhelmed with work. KNOW the pain.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 19, 2011)

Stunning....     simply stunning...................................


----------



## Timebandit (Dec 19, 2011)

Beautiful pen Doc!! Its good to see you back at the lathe and relieving some stress!!!


----------



## animefan (Dec 19, 2011)

One beautiful pen.


----------



## MartinPens (Dec 19, 2011)

Glad to see you back. I have missed your inspiring work. I need to talk with CaptG about one of those blanks! Fantastic work.

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 19, 2011)

That pen is awesome!!! I want one of those blanks lol - just probably a bit out of my price range right now.  Beautiful pen, awesome match - love it!


----------



## ElMostro (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow, that is one beautiful pen!


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 19, 2011)

beautiful Doc! Glad to see you getting some real work done :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## wizard (Dec 20, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> I've been there with the overwhelmed with work. KNOW the pain.


 
    LOL..Allan...Thanks for the empathy..turning a pen really helps gets my  mind more focused..almost like a mini-vacation. Regards, Doc



Jim in Oakville said:


> Stunning....     simply stunning...................................


 
   Jim, Thanks so much!! Doc



Timebandit said:


> Beautiful pen Doc!! Its good to see you back at the lathe and relieving some stress!!!


 
  Thanks Sensei!! It's definitely a stress reliever..lol...not just for me..but for my significant others  . When I get that look from Karen and she states with a tone in her  voice "Go make a pen".  Roughly translated it means that you are acting  like a pain in the ass and it would be wise for you to leave. Hmm.. Get  no respect:redface: I think I'm going to take a mini-vacation soon to get away.:wink: Doc



animefan said:


> One beautiful pen.


 
  Thanks so much Andrew!!



MartinPens said:


> Glad to see you back. I have missed your  inspiring work. I need to talk with CaptG about one of those blanks!  Fantastic work.
> 
> Martin
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


 
 Martin, Thanks, It's good to be back..talk about inspiring..your cigar pens
 are stunning!! The pen I made is mainly CaptG's magical work! Definitely  have to try one.  I just turn his blanks...lol...very carefully. Doc 



ElMostro said:


> Wow, that is one beautiful pen!



Eugene, Thanks so much! Doc



Brooks803 said:


> beautiful Doc! Glad to see you getting some real work done :tongue::biggrin:



Jonathan, Thanks so much!! LOL..I can assure you that there are days when I wish this hobby were my real work..!!! Doc


----------



## Toni (Dec 20, 2011)

That is one Beautiful pen Doc!! I have missed you  Happy HOlidays to you and your family you are in my thoughts always!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 20, 2011)

Doc, I didn't know what to say that, hasn't already been said. You and Gary have joined forces in a great creation. Very nicely done.


----------



## rizaydog (Dec 21, 2011)

WOW.  Very nice pen.  Great job.


----------



## wizard (Dec 21, 2011)

Toni said:


> That is one Beautiful pen Doc!! I have missed you   Happy HOlidays to you and your family you are in my thoughts  always!!


 
 Thanks so much Toni! Missed you too. Happy Hanukkah and Holiday Season  to you and the family! 2012 will be be good year! Warm Regards, Doc



dalecamino said:


> Doc, I didn't know what to say that, hasn't  already been said. You and Gary have joined forces in a great creation.  Very nicely done.



Chuck, Thank you!! LOL...As far as the pen,  Gary is the main magical  one that is the force behind this pen!!...I just turned it. Have a great holiday season. Best Wishes,  Doc 



rizaydog said:


> WOW.  Very nice pen.  Great job.



Ray, Thanks for the kind words! Happy Holidays!! Regards, Doc


----------

